# My legs always feel 'tight'



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

My quads always feel tight when I ride. They feel tight right off the start, it's not something that builds up. This happens even when I take up to a week off riding. What could it be? Could it be fit? I've changed out components (stem, seat post, saddle, handlebars) and fiddled around with my saddle height and setback since I've been fitted. Could it be that I'm not drinking enough water? I don't tend to drink that much during the day, but I drink a fair amount on my rides.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do you sit all day? that'll do it.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Stretch much? It's a topic I've been wondering about and this seems like a good segue. I posted a new thread so as not to hijack yours.

stretching-before-during-after-ride

I play a few team sports where quick bursts of activity really necessitate stretching to prevent injury but cycling is so much more fluid - do people pull muscles under regular effort (aka not sprinting to win a 200km stage)?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> do you sit all day? that'll do it.


Yes, I work as a software engineer.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

spend more time standing up and moving around during the day. sitting for extended periods is really bad for you, and especially for cyclists.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

How often are you seeing your massage therapist? You should be going at least once a month and more often if seriously riding/racing.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never been to a massage therapist. I probably need to because I have trouble relaxing (my shoulders are always tight for example).
What defines serious riding? I usually do about 2 between 18-40 mile rides during the week and 1-2 50+ mile rides on the weekend.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Once a month is likely fine; the effects are somewhat long-lasting.


----------



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

Like the post above says. Spend time walking and activating your quads regulary. Drink more water. Water is the most crucial part of any diet. Its like oiling up a machine to make everything work more efficienty. Also try using a foam roller or a rolling stick on the quad because there might be some tissue that jus needs to be worked out


----------



## REYES (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you warming up with a high cadence then slowly but surely lower your cadence levels? I would think if you're always pushing your quads with a lo cadence and giving them no time to rest they'll always be tight.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder if one of those message stick+ball would help the legs?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

REYES said:


> Are you warming up with a high cadence then slowly but surely lower your cadence levels? I would think if you're always pushing your quads with a lo cadence and giving them no time to rest they'll always be tight.


I do sometimes. I'll do this more consistently from now on. The issue is that I always have some small hills to make up at the beggining of my ride and I tend to have a fairly low cadence in teh climbs. That's something I'll have to work on.


----------



## Jazzworth (Jul 15, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> I wonder if one of those message stick+ball would help the legs?


OOOOOOOHHHHHH YES!!! Hurts so good! Quads, glutes, hammies, calves, back, neck, lats...Just about any muscle you can get to it with can benefit. I have been using them for several weeks now as are my kids (both high performing teenage atheletes) at the urging of their Chiro and the differences in both comfort and even appearance are amazing. I never knew I had so much scar tissue and tight muscles!


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a massage therapist and use all the torture toys almost everyday. The rule of thumb is for every 10 I give, I should get one. I'm given about 30 but looking to get a massage soon. Torture toys help but a massage is better.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd be pretty surprised if the tightness you experience in your quads didn't continue farther up the leg into the hips. There's a pretty good chance your piriformis is tight as well as the gluteus medius and gluteus minimus. The psoas muscle which connects the lumbar spine to the front of the hips is another likely culprit. When tight it tends to pull the top of the hips back toward the spine and add tension to the top and front of the legs. Surprisingly a common clue to a tight psoas, and its partner muscle the illium, is the lower curve of the spine flattening. The lumber curve flattening out adds more tension to the illium and psoas muscles, which in turn put tension on the top of the legs and the back of the hips, affecting most of the little hip flexors that eventually cause symptoms in the larger muscles of the legs. 

Try stretching your quads, but also try stretching your lower back and hips. You might even notice relief in your shoulders, or if you do shoulder work it may help you legs! It's weird, but they're all connected.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Urban,

Can you recommend any stretches?

Would be interested as I am in the same boat. I do some stretches and use the "stick" to message the muscles but I am still tight. Just doing some ham and quad stretches but obviously it is not enough.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Rather than jack this thread, read here for my suggestions.


----------

